# Netflix Pink Screen of Death



## SAFW (Jun 12, 2002)

Hi all,

I'm experiencing an odd issue with Netflix on my TiVoHD: if I pause a Netflix streaming movie for an extended period (>1 hour), the TiVo will completely lock up, stop responding to remote control commands, and the image takes on a strong pink hue. The problem can be resolved by a hard power cycle.

This isn't so much of an issue, but if I (or a nameless member of the household) pause a streaming Netflix movie and turn the TV off, I'm guaranteed to come back to a crashed TiVo with a chracteristic Pink (hue) Screen of Death (PSoD).

To complicate the issue, I recently experienced a brief network outage while watching a streaming movie from Netflix on the TiVo, and voila, the TiVo crashed with the PSoD. So... my guess is that my network periodically experiences outages that I am otherwise unaware of, and that these kill the TiVo when engaged in any aspect of Netflix streaming.

Is anyone else out there experiencing these or similar issues?


----------



## glsmith5150 (May 29, 2004)

Yes, I've seen it too on a S3. It is yet another undocumented feature (bug), thrown in at no extra charge, complements of Tivo and Netflix. So, I would go ahead and make friends with it since it will probably never get fixed. Oh well.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

SAFW said:


> I recently experienced a brief network outage while watching a streaming movie from Netflix on the TiVo, and voila, the TiVo crashed with the PSoD. Is anyone else out there experiencing these or similar issues?


:up:


----------



## BobB (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm getting the same phenomenon on my HD unit, but it happens if I do almost anything while a movie is playing - press pause, fast forward, or try to stop the stream and switch back to Now Playing - in all cases, it locks up, the screen goes pink, and only a hard reboot brings it back. It's essentially made Netflix useless on TiVO. I sure hope they put this into the "must fix" category!


----------



## cjv2 (Dec 16, 2009)

Similar thing happened to me today. Was watching a movie. Paused it. Let it pause for too long; when it tried to go back to the Now Playing List automatically, the list came up, but the normal background did not (stayed all black), and the Tivo hard-locked. Unresponsive to the remote in any fashion, had to cycle the power.

I have had the Tivo pause-out-of-Netflix before. This is the first time it has locked up as a consequence.

TivoHD here.


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

This problem started on the 25th (that I first noticed). 

I go to Netflix, pick a show, click on play, I see the banner at the top, then nothing! Any attempts to "back out" are fruitless, causing the TiVo to reboot! 

I called Netflix, the first CSR said it was a HDCP problem. So I told him I use component... no HDCP, so he gave up. The 2nd CSR blamed it on my TiVo. 

I chatted with TiVo Friday, the CSR said he experienced a lock-up and reboot on 1 unit. I figured maybe it was a server problem. So I waited until today...

I talked to a TiVo CSR on the phone today, and he looked up that chat and pretty much said the first CSR was lying about the lock-up. He told me the problem was the Seagate drive I had installed a year ago. WTF does that have to do with Netflix? And why did it just now cause a problem?

I have a HTPC on the same router as my TiVo. I CAN get Netflix on it. So I unplugged the Cat5E cable from the PC and plugged it into the TiVo. I connected to the TiVo service... then I tried Netflix... No change, same problem!

All was working well last week. Netflix blaming TiVo... TiVo blaming Seagate???

Maybe it's time to sell off my last TiVo... :down::down::down:


----------



## glsmith5150 (May 29, 2004)

Classic circle jerk, business as usual. No one wants to own problem, so I blame both parties. The trouble is getting past the burger flippers to the second and third level techs, which is like pulling teeth, to have them issue a bug report. It definitely has nothing to do with the drive replacement. Mine still has original parts and has the same trouble. In this case, it is all caused by sloppy programming and half-baked software. Example, Microsoft with Vista vs. Windows 7.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

cjv2 said:


> Similar thing happened to me today. Was watching a movie. Paused it. Let it pause for too long; when it tried to go back to the Now Playing List automatically, the list came up, but the normal background did not (stayed all black), and the Tivo hard-locked. Unresponsive to the remote in any fashion, had to cycle the power.
> 
> I have had the Tivo pause-out-of-Netflix before. This is the first time it has locked up as a consequence.
> 
> TivoHD here.


This and similar things happen to me and others. For me it's just been occasionally -- so far. It's unfortunate that TiVo and Netflix haven't done a better job on this feature.


----------



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

So.... any news as to a fix ? This was reported 6 months ago and I just experienced this problem as a new Netflix member with tivoHD. Ive pretty much given up using netflix streaming on my tivo due to this. my red Netflix folder even disappeared until i had a force a connection to tivo network.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

No news -- some folks continue to have the same Netflix problems. You might want to monitor the main Netflix issues thread.

A TiVo Series 3 software update is just starting to be rolled out. I guess we can hope it includes Netflix improvements -- TiVo is mum on what it includes so far. Here is the thread on this software update.


----------



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

I will need to change this problem to an "Intermitant" problem. This morning I woke up and was able to play all streaming shows I selected all day long. Could it be that I went to Netflix.com and "reported problem" in playing these shows? Id like to think that solved the problem. But for today, it worked great.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

tough joe said:


> ...... Could it be that I went to Netflix.com and "reported problem" in playing these shows? Id like to think that solved the problem..........


That would be a first as far as I know! 

I've been complaining about one video for 6 months now with no result.


----------

